# Powertech SCB4



## KevinLeslie27 (Nov 17, 2013)

Selling an SCB4 powertech 14 pitch 13 spline if anyone is interested I’ll make you a killer deal. I can ship as well.
Kevin (904)5713798


----------



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

KevinLeslie27 said:


> Selling an SCB4 powertech 14 pitch 13 spline if anyone is interested I’ll make you a killer deal. I can ship as well.
> Kevin (904)5713798


What engine did u have this on


----------



## KevinLeslie27 (Nov 17, 2013)

Poonphish said:


> What engine did u have this on


I ran a Honda 45/50hp.
Also fits Tohatsu,Suzuki and Yamaha in the 30-60hp 

Ptprop.com


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Still have it? Shoot me a text. 904 813 six three one nine


----------

